# The Witcher 2: High Texture Pack 1.2-Grafikmod veröffentlicht - Download und Bilder verfügbar



## TheKhoaNguyen (11. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu * The Witcher 2: High Texture Pack 1.2-Grafikmod veröffentlicht - Download und Bilder verfügbar* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel:  The Witcher 2: High Texture Pack 1.2-Grafikmod veröffentlicht - Download und Bilder verfügbar


----------



## Ubivis (11. Oktober 2011)

Leider läuft das Spiel auch so schon eher bescheiden auf meiner alten Kiste... ich glaube mit dem MOD warte ich, bis ich in 4-5 Jahren mal einen neuen Computer habe


----------



## Oetzi83 (11. Oktober 2011)

@Ubivis, das gleiche Problem hab ich auch. 
Ich bin froh das die Battlefield 3 Beta wenigstens halbwegs lief.


----------



## Mentor501 (11. Oktober 2011)

Überflüssig, der Modder scheint lediglich den Kontrast der Texturen (zugegeben behutsam) angehoben, und farbverändernde Maßnahmen ergriffen zu haben.
Das Spiel sieht auf diesen Screenshots hier zudem deutlich schlechter aus als auf meinem PC, und der Texturmod ist sicherlich nicht unschuldig daran!
Wann begreifen Modder endlich, dass organisch gehaltene Texturen nicht auf diese Art und Weise "geschärft" werden dürfem?!
Daszu zählen z.B. Haut, Leder, Blatt Texturen etc.
Des weiteren sollte man auch die Haare unbedingt unangefasst lassen, die sehen in The Witcher 2 bereits in der normalen Fassung nur mit Übersampling wirklich gut aus (das ganze Spiel profitiert ENORM von Übersampling, allerdings muss man das im Bewegtbild sehen, nicht auf Screenshots!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMoaD8WDIqE

So sollte The Witcher 2 aussehen und nicht anders, (macht ruhig Vollbild mit 1080p, die Bildqualität ist ganz gut) man sieht sofort dass hier vor allem durch das Über sampling die Texturen wesentlich weicher und natürlicher wirken ohne unscharf zu sein, besonders die Haut und Haar Texturen. Gut zu sehen ab 2:39.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (11. Oktober 2011)

Die Steintexturen finde ich ja ganz hübsch, aber ansonsten muss ich Mentor501 zustimmen, da ich den gleichen Gedanken hätte. Mein Auge sagt mir auch, dass da einfach ein bisschen am Kontrast und den Farbwerten gedreht wurde.
Das Original sieht für mich stimmiger aus.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (12. Oktober 2011)

Genau die Stimmigkeit geht genau bei solchen Maßnahmen nämlich wirklich verloren. Schade, aber netter Versuch


----------



## Kwengie (17. Oktober 2013)

das Original in The Witcher II bedarf doch keiner Grafikmod, wie in Skyrim.


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> So sollte The Witcher 2 aussehen und nicht anders, (macht ruhig Vollbild mit 1080p, die Bildqualität ist ganz gut) man sieht sofort dass hier vor allem durch das Über sampling die Texturen wesentlich weicher und natürlicher wirken ohne unscharf zu sein, besonders die Haut und Haar Texturen. Gut zu sehen ab 2:39.



das geht nicht 
_"Witcher 2 U..." Das mit diesem Video verbundene YouTube-Konto wurde aufgrund mehrerer Meldungen Dritter über Urheberrechtsverletzungen gekündigt._


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> das geht nicht
> _"Witcher 2 U..." Das mit diesem Video verbundene YouTube-Konto wurde aufgrund mehrerer Meldungen Dritter über Urheberrechtsverletzungen gekündigt._



Hast Du mal geguckt, von wann der Post ist?


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hast Du mal geguckt, von wann der Post ist?



Na brack, immer werden diese alten Sachen ausgegraben und meinereiner, blind wie eine Kuh vorm neuen Tor, rennt wieder voll ins Leere


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Na brack, immer werden diese alten Sachen ausgegraben und meinereiner, blind wie eine Kuh vorm neuen Tor, rennt wieder voll ins Leere


Eigentlich war es Kwengie, der ihn ausgegraben hat.... 

Ein High-Texture Mod für TW2 wäre bei mir aber wohl auch zu viel des Guten. TW2 läuft bei stabilen 30-40 FPS auf Ultra-Details, 4xMSAA und aktiviertem Supersampling bei mir. Mit High-Res Texturen könnte es wohl unter 30 FPS absacken....


----------

